# Here Kitty Kitty



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Checked the Cam Last week---look who showed UP---TRYED TO CATCH AND CALLED HIM ALL SEASON .----------Glad he is still around He'll just be Bigger next year------------------------------------Fox would have been a Bonus---------------svb*

*enlarge pic's----shows up nice*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

He likes your place Skip, he'll be there next winter.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

was that first one a bobcat or a lynx? Do you have both where you are?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*No Dave we only have Bobcats-------There has been a few Lynx pass through the area over the years--but the pic is Bobcat---------*

*skip*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That’s good to see no one got he now you have all summer to feed him and name him cool pictures bud thanks for sharing


----------

